# How much aquasoil for my 5 gallon spec?



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

How much would I need? Would 3 liters suffice?
Thanks !


----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

That should be more than enough. I was able to get a fluval chi and a 12 gallon long filled up plus extra with the 9L bad. I think 3L will be plenty if you aren't doing a super deep bed.


----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> That should be more than enough. I was able to get a fluval chi and a 12 gallon long filled up plus extra with the 9L bad. I think 3L will be plenty if you aren't doing a super deep bed.



Thanks !


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

A gallon is ~231 cubic inches, so you could just measure the bottom, of the tank (inside), and how high you want your substrate, divide the cubic inches by 231, and then by 4 again to figure out how many liters (a liter is close enough to a quart for our purposes).


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Where is the best place to buy aquasoil? Amazon doesn't seem to sell the 3L.


----------

